# Problem bei Connection mit SQLServer-Datenbanke mittels Java



## willlli (21. Sep 2005)

Hallo Leute,


ich möchte eine Verbindung zum SQL-Server erzeugen, habe aber 2 große Probleme:

1) ich komme jeweils nur auf die sog. masterdatenbank

2) ich kann nur mit user und passwort arbeiten, die windows authentifizierung über meinen windows-nt-user namen funktioniert auch nicht


hier mein Aufruf: class.forName("com.microsoft.jdbc.sqlserver.SQLServerDriver");
                  DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:microsoft:sqlserver://Server1:1433","test","test");

aber : DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:microsoft:sqlserver://Server1:1433") funktioniert nicht
-> es kommt User "null" ist keiner vertrauten SQl-Serverumgebung zugeordnet

-> mit user und passwort über dbms authentifizierung funzt es aber


ich habe es auch auf einem Einzelrechner probiert, auf dem ich den SQLServer installiert habe:

           dort benutze ich: DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:microsoft:sqlserver://127.0.0.1:1433");
           -> Error establishing socket invalid url


-> wie komme ich auf andere databases: mit ":testdb" oder so funktionuiert es nicht;
ich habe die Treiberdoku oft genug gelesen ,aber das hilft mir leider auch net weiter


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Sep 2005)

wahrscheinlich geht NUR user+passwort authentifizierung


> The Microsoft SQL Server 2000 driver for JDBC does not support connecting by using Windows NT authentication. You must set the authentication mode of your SQL Server to Mixed mode, which permits both Windows Authentication and SQL Server Authentication.


dürfte noch aktuell sein


aus java heraus mit NTLM oder NTLM2 zu Arbeiten ist eine gaaaanz andere Baustelle

du musst natürlich dem Benutzer mit dem du dich Anmeldest eine Default-Database geben (im Enterprise Manager)...


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Sep 2005)

Nachtrag

http://jtds.sourceforge.net/index.html



> jTDS is distributed with a native library (DLL) for Single-Sign-On support, but that only works on Windows (please consult README.SSO in the distribution package for information on how to install it).


----------

